# How to "de-shine your steering wheel"



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Take some liquid leather cleaner (made by gliptone) and a green brillo pad, run it under the tap, squeeze the water out so that it is only damp.

Pour some LL cleaner onto the sponge/brillo pad and have a good old rub at the steering wheel, do it nice and evenly and don't be scared of damaging the leather as it's tough as old boots!

Let it dry and then apply some LL conditioner.

It's now much more matt in finish and looks a lot better!

No pics I'm afraid as getting too dark to get any decent ones.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

How weird I PM'd someone more or less those exact instructions the other week :lol:

Bet it looks 200% better now mate :wink:


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I tried a while back to de-shine my wheel in a similar way and the results weren't very good.

Best bet is to wait for a good low miler off ebay for £30-40


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I would recommend wrapping it in hot towels a few times then applying GT12, let it soak in then apply another thin layer and use a green pad (like those attached to the sponge) and lightly keep going around the wheel. Once happy give it a final light wipe over with conditioner (GT11) then leave it overnight to dry


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Blimey, you're either brave, or damn clever.

I'd have thought that the brillo pad my remove the dye, or at least reduce it ? :?


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Had this problem on my x5 and read elsewhere to try one of those white eraser sponges.

Tried it very carefully on the side bolster of the seats and it was incredible, so did the steering wheel and it brought it up matt, really does work but be very careful the lightest of a single wipe with the eraser sponge damp will do.

Sure rubbing the wheel with a scourer will only cause more damage


----------

